# Craft ROBO First Impressions



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

As I just wanted to stick my big toe in the waters of vinyl cutting, decided to purchase a craft robo. Got it at Specialty Graphics for $279, free shipping, and also purchased enough vehical and t-shirt vinyl to test it out, not free shipping, but very reasonable.

Directions for installing software and illustrator plug-in were good. Directions for actual cutting are lacking, but I was able to devote an entire weekend to figure out how to cut what. I did a variety of cutting from vinyls to cardstock and address labels. 

A side note on the address labels. Created a "non-rectangular" design with bleed in PhotoShop and added an address, copied and pasted to fill a page of a full sheet label (Staples SIWO150) within the borders of where the regitration marks would be. In Illustrator added registration marks and placed the full sheet image. Created a path around one of the labels and copied and pasted the path around the other labels. Printed it out and cut with the robo. Turned out great! 

For vinyl, I have found the best way to make sure everything will cut within the confines of the size of vinyl used is to put a rounded rectangle around the design to be cut on a separate layer. To test registration, I took the blade out and turned off all layers except the rectangle layer and test ran using the pen setting. This way, you can see the outer boundry of what will be cut. 

I cut some ThermoFlex Plus and heat pressed on tee shirt material, woven apron fabric, and grograin ribbon. I also cut some ThermoFlex Xtra and heat pressed on nylon. A note about heat pressing on nylon: when they say cold peel, they mean COLD peel! Washed and dried all items 3 times, medium water heat, medium dryer heat. No cracking or peeling.

Here is my list of pros and cons of the craft robo:
Pros: great price, very portable, cuts vinyl and paper, has an optical eye.
Cons: lack of work instructions, limited cutting size.

All in all, I really like the craft robo and am very happy with my purchase. At some point I may want to go bigger to something like the Roland 24, but at this time the robo suits my needs.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MdmSparrow said:


> As I just wanted to stick my big toe in the waters of vinyl cutting, decided to purchase a craft robo. Got it at Specialty Graphics for $279, free shipping, and also purchased enough vehical and t-shirt vinyl to test it out, not free shipping, but very reasonable.
> 
> Directions for installing software and illustrator plug-in were good. Directions for actual cutting are lacking, but I was able to devote an entire weekend to figure out how to cut what. I did a variety of cutting from vinyls to cardstock and address labels.
> 
> ...


Have you tried contour cutting a complex shaped image using the registration mark? Do you have to own Adobe Illustrator to use the plugin? When cutting label did you use a carrier sheet? Will the unit cut twill or lighter weight fabric?

I am planning to buy the unit to cut opaque transfer paper. Some opaque is made of 100% polyester fabric and wondering if the unit have enough oomph to cut this type of material.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PoppaBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you for the personal rundown of the unit. I had looked at it befoe but didn't really get enouf info IMO, but little stuff like this helps.
Adieu


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

I have done contour cutting of complex shapes using the carrier sheet and registration marks. For instance, I cut a small shape (approx. 2.5" high) of the state of Michigan. Michigan has a small peninsula that extends into the Grand Traverse Bay (a beautiful place to visit, if I do say!). The peninsula ended up being about 3/8" x 1/32" at it's narrowest point and the robo cut it perfectly. I also cut some distressed type (uneven jagged edges) with no problems. I have not attempted to cut twill or any fabric. That's on my to do list. 

I am planning on purchasing a second blade so that I can dedicate one blade to paper only, as paper will dull the blade.


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Guess I didn't answer all your questions!

Yes, you have to own Illustrator, it is a separate program.

I did not use a carrier sheet when cutting the label, as it has a backing sheet.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Please post the result when you cut some type of fabric.

Thank you.


----------



## craft (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully, you get this message. I am trying to cut an image withing illustrator and for some reason when I open the window for cutting master and it displayed the image differently and not how it was printed out. So when I send it to cut it will cut different not the way it was printed. Is there a way you have to set it up to ge the the media cut the way it was printed? I am using illustrator 10 trial version. Thanks.


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

What are you trying to cut? Are you using the registration marks?


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

the robo has an optical eye for contour cutting registration?

Like the Roland GX24?

Trying to make sure we're not talking about an eye to adjust for vinyl starting points and width.

Bill


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, the robo has an optical eye which will read inkjet printed registration marks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Mary, since you'll already be familiar with the way Cutting Master works, I'd suggest when you upgrade to get another Graphtec. If you want a 24" cutter, get the CE5000-60. Specialty Graphics Supply just recently started carrying that machine, too. 

We have one and LOVE IT! 

As for checking to see if your design will fit in the space you have available, there should be a button next to your media size boxes in Cutting Master with a little question mark on it. Press that once you have your media loaded and it should tell you exactly how much space you have to work with. 

I'm considering getting the Craft Robo Pro 15" cutter for our contour cutting.


----------



## craft (Sep 5, 2007)

I was trying to cut a clipart and for some reason it does not read the registration mark and if it does it was cutting it way off the design. I am using illustrator 10 and place a contoured cutting or outline and I can't get it to cut the way it supposed to.
Thanks for your reply. Sorry, a little delay, coz I forgot my login.


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

To use the registration marks within Illustrator, go to File > Craft Robo (H) > click on Registration Mark. This will place registration marks on your Illustrator document. Place the image (File > Place) you want to cut in the doc within the confines of the 3 registration marks. Use the pen tool to create a closed cutting line around the placed image. Go to File > Craft Robo (H) > Settings. This will bring up the craft robo window where you can see the registration marks in black and the pen tool lines in blue. You will not see the placed image in this window. The cutter will cut on the blue lines. Click on the Craft Robo button on the bottom right and follow the remaining directions. 
Hope this helps.
Mary


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I kow this is an old thread but I had a question to add. Is the software that comes with the Craft Robo enough to do just text and numbers or would I need additional software such as Illustrator? 
Thanks


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

You can do text and numbers with the software that comes with it. I don't use it as I know Illustrator and it is easier for me to stick with the familiar.
Mary


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Mary,

Were you able to cut fabric with it?


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Haven't tried fabric, just paper and vinyl. I don't know if I will have the opportunity to cut fabric, but if I do, will post the results.

Side note: I had to buy a dedicated blade to cut vinyl. Cutting paper dulled the blade very quickly to the point of not being sharp enough to cut vinyl.
Mary


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Well, I sold my extra Garth Brooks Tickets on eBay for a tidy profit so I pulled the trigger and took some of my GX-24 stash and baught the Craft Robo from Specialty graphics. Nice that they offer a discount to forum members, combine that with the free shipping and the 10% off supplies I had to do it. I'll get the roland after I cut my teeth on CR.

Does Flexi sign work with the CR?

Next will be supplies.
I intend to use this for t-shirts and small decals that I will print on the laser or ink jet.
I could use some ideas on what to start with.
I figure I'll have about $300 available to start for supplies... what would you get ?

Bill

ps, I get rid of these other two tickets maybe I can get the Roalnd also


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't know about flexi sign.

For tees, I am using thermoflex and have been very happy with the results. For car windows, FDC 4200 Series 5-Year Vinyl Film works well. I purchased both from Specialty Graphics.
Mary


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

MdmSparrow said:


> Yes, the robo has an optical eye which will read inkjet printed registration marks


 
Hello
I thought it was the CR PRO that had the optical eye and not the 279.00 one ?
So will the 279.00 one cut transfers ?

thanks
Mark


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

The $279 one has an optical eye. 
Mary


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

patchmaster said:


> Well, I sold my extra Garth Brooks Tickets on eBay for a tidy profit so I pulled the trigger and took some of my GX-24 stash and baught the Craft Robo from Specialty graphics. Nice that they offer a discount to forum members, combine that with the free shipping and the 10% off supplies I had to do it. I'll get the roland after I cut my teeth on CR.
> 
> Does Flexi sign work with the CR?
> 
> ...


 
I don't know Flexi, so I can't answer that question, but I would imagine it would. Do you have Illy or CorelDRAW? The CR WILL work with those.

But I need to ask you something...once you get used to the CR, why upgrade later to a GX-24 when you'll already be comfortable with the software that comes with the Graphtec CE5000-60? The CE5000-60 is a WONDERFUL machine, and it costs $500 LESS than the GX-24 when you factor in the cost of a stand (which the CE5000-60 includes).

You WON'T be disappointed with the Graphtec CE5000-60 if you go with that at a later date.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I have been pondering the CE5000 of late but most of my research and Q&A has been with the roland machine so I guess I am leaning that way at this point. It seems most of the support, vids, information and searchable answers lean heavily to the Roland. I am sure it's simply heavier marketing that makes this so but it's hard dismiss.

I have received LOTS of pre-sales support from IMprintables on the GX24 so I guess I feel a bit of loyalty has been earned by them. However, I'm certianly not apposed to saving $500 so do tell 

Bill


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We bought our CE5000-60 through a very _un_reputable dealer (there have been quite a few posts about them on these forums), but then again, we (my Fiance) knew what we were doing. He's worked with vinyl cutters for at least 12 years.

We did need some help and were directed to Graphtec's customer support line, and they were able to answer our questions for us.

But...Specialty Graphics Supply (Specialty Graphics Supply)now offers the CE5000-60 for less than the place we bought it from, AND they offer a 5% discount to forum members and usually have either free or cheap shipping and a 10% discounts on supplies for 30 days from your purchase! They also offer the best blades possible for this cutter, which the place we bought from doesn't.

If you have ANY questions, PLEASE just PM me and I'll try to answer them for you.

No, I don't work for Specialty Graphics. I just like them a LOT!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> We bought our CE5000-60 through a very _un_reputable dealer (there have been quite a few posts about them on these forums), but then again, we (my Fiance) knew what we were doing. He's worked with vinyl cutters for at least 12 years.
> 
> We did need some help and were directed to Graphtec's customer support line, and they were able to answer our questions for us.
> 
> ...


How do you get 5% discount for members? Can that be added to the 10% discount that is offered online?

Thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Isn't the 10% discount only for supplies AFTER you buy the equipment?

But to get the forum discount, look on the left side of your screen here at TF. There's an option for "Preferred Vendors View Offers". Click on that, scroll all the way down to Specialty Graphics Supply and click on that link. That will show you the discount code for forum members. 

I'm not sure if discounts can be combined...


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> But I need to ask you something...once you get used to the CR, why upgrade later to a GX-24 when you'll already be comfortable with the software that comes with the Graphtec CE5000-60? The CE5000-60 is a WONDERFUL machine, and it costs $500 LESS than the GX-24 when you factor in the cost of a stand (which the CE5000-60 includes).
> 
> You WON'T be disappointed with the Graphtec CE5000-60 if you go with that at a later date.



Does the Graphtec CE5000-60 have an optical eye for reading registration marks so that it can be used for cutting heat transfers ?

Bob


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup!  And it's pretty easy to use.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Chani (or anyone that has used the robocraft [not the pro] for transfer cutting)

Can you explain how the optical works for cutting transfers ?
This interests me quite a bit.

What do you have to do when printing/designing the transfer to allow the optical to read it ?

When you put the transfer into the robocraft do you need to have the transfer design in the robo software ? or does it do it automatically ?

How accurate is it ? Does it cut close to the graphic or more like a box around it ?

does it do good on complex designs ? 

What transfer papers have been used ? IronAll,tranjet etc ?

Thank You
Mark


----------



## MdmSparrow (Jul 23, 2007)

In a nutshell:

_Can you explain how the optical works for cutting transfers ?_ The optical eye reads registration marks printed by an ink jet printer

2. _What do you have to do when printing/designing the transfer to allow the optical to read it ? _Paths must be created by you with the pen tool (Illustrator, not sure what the tool is called in Corel) around your design and will be read by the CR software for use as cutting lines

3. _When you put the transfer into the robocraft do you need to have the transfer design in the robo software ? or does it do it automatically ?_ A path (i.e., outline) is the only thing needed for the CR to cut and that is sent to the cutter. 

4. _How accurate is it ? Does it cut close to the graphic or more like a box around it ?_ It is extremely accurate. You must manually create a path around the graphic in order for the CR to cut. You determine what shape you want.

5. _does it do good on complex designs?_ Yes 

6. _What transfer papers have been used ? IronAll,tranjet etc ?_ Any inkjet transfer paper will work.

Mary


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Isn't the 10% discount only for supplies AFTER you buy the equipment?
> 
> But to get the forum discount, look on the left side of your screen here at TF. There's an option for "Preferred Vendors View Offers". Click on that, scroll all the way down to Specialty Graphics Supply and click on that link. That will show you the discount code for forum members.
> 
> I'm not sure if discounts can be combined...


Yes it is after the equipment sale. I am planning on buying a Craft Robo Pro and some supplies. I was hoping that the 5% discount will be added to the total amount.

Thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think you can only enter one coupon code per order. I'm not sure how they calculate their 10% discount after ordering equipment. If it's a coupon code, then I doubt you can combine them, but still, 10% is not bad. 

You will NOT be disappointed in the CR Pro. It's just a slightly scaled down version of the 24" CE5000-60, and we LOVE our cutter!

I'm thinking about getting a CR Pro _just for_ inkjet transfers so I don't need to change out blades (transfers dull blades faster than vinyl).


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

MdmSparrow said:


> In a nutshell:
> 6. _What transfer papers have been used ? IronAll,tranjet etc ?_ Any inkjet transfer paper will work.


Any reason why laser paper wouldn't wouldn't work ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Laser transfers would work as well. The reason they aren't mentioned very often when it comes to plotters is that there seems to be a high quality self-weeding paper, in which case you wouldn't need to trim it with a plotter.

But if your paper is not self-weeding, it would work just fine in a plotter with a registration mark sensor.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
Does the cutter come with the backing paper or do I need to purchase some ?
If so who has it and whats it actually called. I assume I will need some in the future anyhow if it does a few sheets with it.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The CR Pro comes with a carrier sheet, but their carrier sheet can't be used on a heat press.

For that I'd suggest getting some Magic Mask from Stahls. You can buy it at Stahls or at Beacon Graphics. It comes on a roll and you can cut off what you need when you need it. 

Good luck!


----------

